# Can .ASP scripts run on OSX Server?



## garymum4d (Feb 3, 2004)

does anyone know if .asp scripts(web pages) created on a PC can run on OSX Server?
These pages run fine on a PC running IIS and the correct .DLL file registered, but not on a Mac.


----------



## Gnomo (Feb 3, 2004)

Check out Mono they create an Apache module that can run asp.net code.  You should be able to download the source code and build the module without too many problems.

The only other option that I know of is chilisoft.  However, they were purchased by Sun and I think Sun killed the project in favor of JSP.


----------



## uoba (Feb 12, 2004)

The chilisoft one is still going, as you say, now under Sun. Just go to chilisoft.com, it should take you to the correct Sun pages.

There's also iASP from Stryon: http://www.stryon.com/products.asp?s=1


----------



## Lycander (Feb 13, 2004)

The chillisoft ASP module isn't really useful. It just allows for the ASP syntax but it doesn't have the Microsoft COM objects, therefore it's not compatible with all ASP scripts written on a PC.


----------



## uoba (Feb 16, 2004)

I think  the SAMS Apache 2 in 24hrs book has an hour devoted to getting ASP working on Apache (something to do with Perl if memory serves correctly)... I think it may be to do with Mono.


----------



## mindbend (Feb 16, 2004)

I assume Virtual PC would be one option?

We've been looking to switch to PHP for a while, but ASP keeps rearing its ugly head do to client demands. I have very nearly convinced my PC business partner to go all Mac, but ASP the single biggest thing holding him back.

I'm hoping once VPC goes G5-ready, that should be a very reasonable way to test ASP on a Mac. Right?

p.s. I don't know anything about ASP. I just want all PCs out of my office. I guess that makes me some kind of racist or something. Maybe a species-ist. Or a server-side-code-ist or something.


----------



## mdnky (Feb 17, 2004)

mindbend said:
			
		

> p.s. I don't know anything about ASP. I just want all PCs out of my office. I guess that makes me some kind of racist or something. Maybe a species-ist. Or a server-side-code-ist or something.



Nah...just means you've 'seen the light' so to speak. <G>

I've never had the need to test ASP out, since I'm strongly opposed to it.  I would use PHP, JSP, CFM, etc...but not ASP.  The clients who have asked for it generally change their tune when we explain why we prefer not to use it, and show them the stats and other options available to them.


----------



## uoba (Feb 17, 2004)

Funnily, the new project-job I've started this week is to validate the code for a client's site (I designed it last year with tables... who'd guess they'd come back and pay me to make it compliant!   )

Anyway, it's heavily interwoven with ASP.NET (not my doing, it was part of the requirement since I redesigned the site). We have had to set-up a PC (XP Pro) with IIS (MS' web server) and .NET installed. It cost £300 ($450?) for the PC (thought I'd make it the testing machine for other jobs as well).

Apart from the standard MS security scares and issues, it was pretty simple to set-up, drop the .aspx files onto the IIS directory in the PC, load up BBEdit on the Mac, and network to the directory and work from my Mac.

Nice.  ::angel::


----------

